
Lenovo Thinkpad P1 (2018) - Synroc
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P1/p/22WS2WPP101
======
heisnotanalien
Pro-tip: if you're going to market a high-end laptop then don't make the
marketing/landing page look like a cheap knockoff with bad copywriting. Apple
is the only one who gets this right.

~~~
wildrhythms
Probably unrelated, but I'm interested in why Lenovo insists on appending ® ™
symbols, whereas Apple omits them altogether?

[https://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/](https://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/)

It really clutters up the text.

~~~
heisnotanalien
The whole Lenovo page just feels tacky to me.

------
kristianp
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17748776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17748776)

------
rurban
I'm still favoring the System76 Galago Pro though

------
technobabble
If this follows Lenovo's pricing strategy, price will go down ~6 months after
release.

------
cascom
cool computer - too bad its made by lenovo

------
justaaron
preloaded with windows... next

~~~
King-Aaron
Which mainstream manufacturers (i.e. HP, Lenovo, Asus, etc) sell machines like
this that _aren 't_ preloaded with windows?

And even with a machine that comes with Windows, is it really _that hard_ to
change over to linux? I don't see why this is a point of complaint.

~~~
j88439h84
The Dell xps line is great.

~~~
King-Aaron
Good to know! I've been wanting to switch away from apple hardware for a while
now.

